# Stand-out Duets



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

What are some of you favorite pop/rock/country/jazz/whatever duets?

The two that immediately spring to mind for me both feature Stevie Nicks:











And a bonus from Tom and Stevie:


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Iris Dement and Emmylou Harris on Our town. I'm not sure if it counts as a duet, because Emmylou does only the second voice, but I love it.


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

^^^^^^^

That was a really nice song. I'd never heard it before.

Here's another that I've always loved:


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Two jazz legends who made great music together.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Emmylou again - this time with GP:


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Annie Lennox & David Bowie - Under Pressure, the Freddy Mercury hommage concert at Wimbledon.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

As I just went to see Miss Saigon performed last night, I have musicals on the brain:

Miss Saigon: Sun and Moon with Chris and Kim, and the "hotel" scene with Ellen and Kim.
Phantom of the Opera: Phantom of the Opera, All I Ask of You, Point of No Return


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

I can't believe I forgot Under Pressure in my opening post. The original version is one of my favorite classic rock staples.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Sonata said:


> As I just went to see Miss Saigon performed last night, I have musicals on the brain....


That is a serious medical condition, and with a little invasive surgery, a good doctor can relieve that pressure which threatens normal brain function.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

EricABQ said:


> I can't believe I forgot Under Pressure in my opening post. The original version is one of my favorite classic rock staples.


Two of the most remarkable _and gracious_ of true star performers, each rather gob-smacked to work with the other. Such grace and graciousness from each to the other, and their audience -- palpable.


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

And one from my college years:


----------



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

Oklahoma: "People will say we're in love"


----------



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

Olivia Newton-John & John Travolta - You re the One That I Want






You better shape up!


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Johnny and June Carter Cash "Jackson"
Tom Waits and Bette Midler "I Never Talk to Strangers"


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

My favourites 

Peter Gabriel & Kate Bush - Don't Give Up
Barbra Streisand and Neil Diamond - You don't give me flowers
Elton John and Leonard Cohen - Born to Lose
Paul McCartney and Michael Jackson - Say Say Say


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

You've all forgotten the best ever


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

I shouldn't admit to this I know - But I love that track ^^^^


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

cwarchc said:


> You've all forgotten the best ever


zOMG! My audio system went into diabetic shock from this!


----------



## maestro57 (Mar 26, 2013)

How about "Scream" by Michael Jackson and Janet Jackson?


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

Johnny Cash & Bob Dylan - Girl From The North Country


----------

